# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  mailserver (postfix, cyrus imap, fetchmail)

## mpphp

############################
###### mailserver-konfiguration ###### 
############################
# 
# copyright 2002 by mark patruck 
# 
# 
# das tutorial bietet eine kurze einführung in die thematik und 
# darauffolgend eine einfache anleitung zum aufsetzen eines 
# mailservers (smtp & imap) 
# 
# 
# begriffe: 
# --------- 
# 
# mta = mail transfer agent 
- der mta dient als "herz" des mailservers, empfängt mails und 
gibt diese wieder an andere mtas weiter (bsp. postfix) 

# mda = mail delivery agent 
- erhält vom mta mails, die an lokale user zugestellt werden, 
und kann komplexe filterregeln abarbeiten (bsp. procmail) 

# mua = mail user agent (kein direkter zusammenhang zum mailserver) 
- ermöglicht dem lokalen user mailzugriff (bsp. pine, kmail) 

# smtp = simple mail transport protocol 
- über dieses sehr einfache protokoll reichen sich mtas mails weiter 

# pop3 = post office protocol (version 3) 
- entwickelt für dial-up verbindungen; die mails werden direkt vom 
mua abgeholt 

# imap = internet message access protocol (version 4) 
- wesentlicher unterschied zu pop3 ist das belassen der mails auf dem 
mailserver; nachrichten gehen dadurch auch nach einer neuinstallation 
der clients nicht verloren 


# ziel: 
# ----- 
# 
# 
# empfangen: 
# 
# mails werden mit hilfe von fetchmail vom isp (bsp. web.de) abgeholt, mit 
# hilfe von procmail gefiltert (auf empfänger, absender...) und anschließend 
# in virtuelle mailboxen verteilt 
# 
# 
# senden: 
# 
# mails werden sowohl intern als auch extern per postfix versandt 
# 
# 


# benötigte packete: 
# ----------------- 
# 
# - postfix 
# - cyrus-imap 
# - procmail 
# - fetchmail 
# 
# 
# nach erfolgreicher installation -> 
# 
###### postfix | konfiguration ###### 
# 
######### 
# 
# hinweis: 
# -------- 
# postfix liefert eine standard-"main.cf" die bei den meisten 
# distributionen (suse, redhat) nach der installation bereits 
# voll funktionsfähig ist (internes & externes senden). die 
# folgenden punkte bzw. konfigurationsmöglichkeiten sollen den 
# leser nicht abschrecken....viele variablen werden von postfix 
# automatisch ermittelt, bzw. es werden default-einstellungen 
# verwendet 
# um auch die letzen, möglichen einstellungen selbst "in die hand" 
# zu nehmen, sollte man sich die sample*.cf-files durchlesen. 
# 
######### 
# 
# 
# main.cf (meist unter /etc/postfix) 
# 
# wichtig: 
# -------- 
# von jedem konfigurationsfile eine sicherungskopie erstellen 
# main.cf -> main_default.cf 
# 
# 
# variable 
# # erklärung 
# +++++++++++++ 
# 
soft_bounce = no 
# "testmodus", bei dem mails durch falsche einstellungen nicht 
# verworfen werden, sondern in der mailqueue bleiben. 
# voreinstellung: deaktiviert (no) 

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix 
# legt fest wo postfix wartende mails ablegt, also die warteschlange 

command_directory = /usr/sbin 
# hier liegen alle ausführbaren postxx (postfix, postconf...)files 

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix 
# verzeichnis des postfix-daemons 

mail_owner = postfix 
# besitzer der postfix-prozesse; keinen user verwenden der schon auf 
# dem system vorhanden ist. 
# - jemanden, der keiner gruppe angehört 
# - ..und keine weiteren rechte besitzt 
# keinesfalls root verwenden 
# eine gute wahl wäre "postfix" 

default_privs = nobody 
# es darf nicht root oder der "$mail_owner" gewählt werden, sonst kommt es 
# zu einer fehlermeldung. 
# "nodody" ist die default einstellung 

myhostname = host.domain 
# hostname des mailservers 
# für einen lokalen mailserver sollte keine im internet vorhandene adresse 
# verwendet werden; anstatt host.test.de -> host.test.int | int für intern 

mydomain = domain 
# domain des mailservers; am einfachsten ist $myhostname ohne den ersten 
# teil (host) 

myorigin = $myhostname 
# abschnitt hinter dem "@" 
# standardeinstellung ist $myhostname 

inet_interfaces = all 
# gibt die interfaces (ethx) an, für die postfix zuständig ist 

mydestination = $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain 
# gibt an für welche domain dieser mailserver zuständig ist, sprich welchen 
# in der domain vorhandenen rechner mails lokal ausgeliefert werden und 
# wann sie an isps (bsp. web.de) weitergeleitet werden. 
# sehr wichtig ist hierbei mindestens die standard-einstellung zu verwenden, 
# da es sonst zu "mail delivery loops" kommt 
# 1. $myhostname + 2. localhost.@domain 

mynetworks_style = host 
# netzwerke bzw. rechner die zugriff auf den mailserver haben 

mynetworks = 168.100.189.0/28, 127.0.0.0/8 
# alternative methode zu "$mynetworks_style"; hiermit werden ip-adressen der 
# rechner angegeben, die vom mailserver akzeptiert werden 
# es kann auch eine datei mit den aufgelisteten rechnern eingefügt werden 
# bsp. /verzeichnis/datei 
# bei verwendung von "$mynetworks" wird "mynetworks_style" übersprungen 

relay_domains = $mydestination 
# definiert die domains für die postfix zuständig ist 
# ähnlich "$mydestination" daher ist die standardeinstellung auch so 

relayhost = [an.ip.add.ress] 
# host, an den der mailserver post schickt mit der er selbst nichts anzufangen 
# weiss; mails außerhalb der domain werden hierhin geleitet 
# bsp. [an.ip.add.ress]:25 

mail_name = postfix mailer-daemon 
# welchen namen soll der mailer-daemon haben (wird eine mail falsch zugestellt, 
# erhält der absender eine mail von unserem mailsystem 




###### cyrus imap | konfiguration ###### 
# 
######### 
# 
# hinweis: 
# -------- 
# wie in der einleitung schon beschrieben, besitzt imap die fähigkeit mails auf 
# dem server zu belassen, wodurch man mails deutlich leichter archivieren kann. 
# nach einer neuinstallation baut man in seinem bevorzugten mua nur schnell eine 
# verbindung zum mailserver auf und hat sofort zugang zur mailbox und allen darin 
# enthaltenen mails. ein entscheidender grund sich für imap zu entscheiden 
# warum ich mich speziell für den cyrus-server entschieden habe, liegt an seiner 
# hervorragenden performance. selbst die verwaltung von mehreren tausend usern 
# ist kein problem und man hat kontrolle über alle mailboxen (berechtigungen & 
# speicherplatz pro userbox) 
# 
######### 
# 
# 
# bevor wir beginnen muss überprüft werden ob cyrus-imap auch vom inet-daemon 
# aufgerufen wird. 
# inetd.conf zu finden unter /etc/inetd.conf sollte für imap so aussehen 

# IMAP Mailservice 
imap stream tcp nowait cyrus /usr/cyrus/bin/imapd imapd 

# die ändernungen werden erst nach einem "kill -HUP" der prozessID wirksam 
# suse linux user restarten den daemon mit dem befehl "rcinetd restart" 
# damit das imap protokoll auch im system bekannt ist, muss der eintrag 
# "imap4 143/tcp" unter /etc/services vorhanden und wie in der inetd.conf 
# auskommentiert sein. 
# 

# konfiguration der "imapd.conf"; meist in /etc zu finden 
# 
# wichtig: 
# -------- 
# vor dem ändern...sicherungskopie erstellen 
# 
# 
configdirectory: /var/imap 
# verzeichnis der imap-konfigurations-dateien 
# eine gute wahl ist "/var/imap" 

partition_default: /var/spool/imap 
# gibt den namen der partition, auf der neue mailboxen abgelegt werden, an 
# wichtig: nicht das verzeichnis angeben 

admins: cyrus 
# benutzer die administrative rechte bezüglich des imap servers haben 

allowanonymouslogin: no 
# sollen auch benutzer ohne authentifizierung admin-rechte haben? 
# das umgehen der passwortabfrage wird nicht empfohlen 

reject8bit: no 
# wenn "yes" werden alle 8bit-zeichen durch XXX ersetzt 

quotawarn: 90 
# gibt eine warnung aus, wenn die mailbox zu x% voll ist 
# hier würde der user bei 90% quota-auslastung benachrichtigt werden 

timeout: 30 
# zeit in minuten, in der der server keine meldung mehr vom client erhält 
# und daraufhin die verbindung "kappt". bei lokalen server sollte der 
# "timeout" recht hoch eingestellt werden 

defaultacl: anyone lrs 
# hiermit bekommt eine neu angelegte mailbox gleich bestimmte rechte 
# übersicht aller rechte: 
# 
l man kann die mailbox "abbonieren", der inhalt bleibt aber verborgen 

r mailbox kann "abboniert" werden und man erhält einsicht 

s sichert den status einer mail (ungelesen, gelesen) 

w man kann jetzt auch den status verändern 

i nun kann man mails einfügen, verschieben oder kopieren 

p möglichkeit mails an andere mailboxen zu senden 

c man kann unterverzeichnisse erstellen 

d mails oder mailboxen können gelöscht werden 

a administrator-rechte 

# gängig sind: 

("none") none der benutzer besitzt keine rechte 
("lrs") read der benutzer darf den inhalt einer mails lesen 
("lrsp") post der benutzer darf den inhalt lesen und an die mailbox senden 
("lrsip") append der benutzer darf den inhalt lesen und an die mailbox anhängen 
("lrswipcd") write der benuzter darf alles, außer benutzerrechte ändern 
("lrswipcda") all gegenteil zu "none" 

autocreatequota: 0 
# soll eine neu erstellte mailbox automatisch einen festgelegten 
# speicherplatz in kb bekommen 
# bsp. 40000 = 40mb 

sasl_pwcheck_method: sasldb 
# gibt an welche methode der server verwendet um user zu authentifizieren 
# möglich sind: "sasldb", "kerberos_v4", "passwd" und "shadow" 
# die vorgestellte konfiguration macht gebrauch der "sasldb" 


################# weiter unten befindet sich ein einfaches beispiel ################### 


# als nächsten schritt weisen wir dem user "cyrus" ein passwort zu. dazu folgender befehl 
# 
saslpasswd cyrus 
-> passwort 
-> passwort-bestätigung 

# wichtig!! 
# eine mailbox setzt sich immer aus "user.mailboxname" zusammen 

# ein kurzer überblick über die wichtigsten befehle und festlegen einer test-mailbox 

# aufbau: 
# -------- 
befehl -> befehl ausgeschrieben 
-> erklärung 
-> funktionsweise 
-> beispiel 
# 
# 
# cm -> create mailbox 
-> erstelle ein mailbox in der unter "imapd.conf" festgelegten partition 
-> cm partition user.mailboxname 
-> cm user.test 

# dam -> deleteaclmailbox 
-> lösche die berechtigungen der mailbox 
-> dam mailbox id 
-> dam user.test test 

# disc -> disconnect 
-> verbindung zum cyrus server trennen 
-> disc 
-> disc 

# dm -> deletemailbox 
-> lösche die gewählte mailbox 
-> dm mailbox 
-> dm user.test 

# exit -> exit 
-> konfigurations-tool verlassen 
-> exit 
-> exit 

# lam -> listaclamilbox 
-> berechtigungen der mailbox anzeigen 
-> lam user.mailbox 
-> lam user.test 

# lm -> listmailbox 
-> zeigt die mailbox an (ob vorhanden oder nicht) 
-> lm user.mailbox (nur "lm" zeigt alle mailboxen an) 
-> lm user.test 

# lqm -> listquotamailbox 
-> listet den belegten speicherplatz in kilobyte und prozent 
-> lqm user.mailbox 
-> lqm user.test 

# renm -> renamemailbox 
-> mit "renm" kann man eine mailbox umbenennen 
-> renm user.mailbox user.mailboxneu 
-> renm user.test user.testneu 

# sam -> setaclmailbox 
-> verändert die berechtigungen für die mailbox 
-> sam user.mailbox id rights 
-> sam user.test test post bzw. lrsp (siehe oben) 

# sq -> setquota 
-> geben den platz in kilobyte für die mailbox an 
-> sq user.mailbox 40000 
-> sq user.test 40000 



# komplettes beispiel für den user "test" 
# --------------------------------------- 

# einloggen 
host.domain> su cyrus 
host.domain> cyradm localhost 
-> passwort 


# erstelle die mailbox test 
localhost> cm user.test 


# wenn man keine automatische zuweisung des speicherplatzes gewählt hat 
# bitte in kilobyte angeben: 
# in diesem beispiel ist die mailbox test 40mb gross 
localhost> sq user.test 40000 
-> STORAGE 0/40000 (0%) 

# überprüfen auf berechtigungen 
localhost> lam user.test 
test lrsp 


# passwort für die mailbox festlegen 
localhost> exit 
cyrus@host:/root> exit 
host.domain> saslpasswd test (name der mailbox ohne user.) 
-> passwort 
-> passwort-bestätigung 


# wichtig!! der administrator (imapd.conf) hat nicht von vornherein das recht 
# mailboxen zu löschen. er hat das recht "l" und "a", d.h er darf maximal die 
# berechtigungen der mailboxen verändern. 
# zurück zum thema: sollte man einmal eine mailbox löschen müssen, muss man 
# sich selbst (cyrus bzw. der wert der unter imapd.conf unter admins eingetragen 
# wurde) rechte geben und zwar mit dem recht "d" für delete. 

# mit diesem befehl fügen wir der mailbox den user cyrus (admin) hinzu und geben 
# ihm alle rechte 
localhost> sam user.test cyrus all 

# mailbox test löschen 
localhost> dm user.test 

# überprüfen ob die mailbox gelöscht wurde; user.test müsste weg sein 
localhost> lm 



# gehen wir davon aus, dass die mailbox nicht gelöscht wurde, könnte man sie 
# bereits in einem mua (pine, kmail) abbonieren. 

imap-server: ip des mailservers 
smtp-server: ip des mailservers 
username : test (name der mailbox ohne user.) 
passwort : passwort der mailbox (vorhin mit saslpasswd festgelegt) 

# thats it! 



###### fetchmail | konfiguration ###### 
# 
# 
# fetchmail ist ein hilfreiches tool um mails von isps zu fetchen 
# 
# 
# 
# funktionen von fetchmail 
# 
# übersicht: 
# ---------- 
# 
poll server 
# gibt den server an, von dem wir die mails holen 

protocol pop3 
# gibt das protokoll an mit dem wird unsere mails abholfen (i.d.r. pop3) 

user testuser 
# username für den account beim isp 

password geheim 
# passwort für den account beim isp 

mda "application" 
# damit können wir die mail an einen mail delivery agent (mda) weiterleiten 
# in userem fall leiten wir "gefetchte" mails an procmail weiter 

keep 
# damit können wir mails am server belassen 

silent 
# informationen über den abruf der mails werden unterbunden 


# einfaches beispiel: 

poll pop.web.de protocol pop3 user ich password geheim mda "/usr/bin/procmail ~/.procmailrc" 

# erklärung: 
# ---------- 
# 
# es wird zum server pop.web.de kontakt aufgenommen und mit dem usernamen "testuser" 
# und dem passwort "geheim" authentifiziert. abgerufene (gefetchte) mails werden an 
# den mda procmail weitergeleitet; dabei wird ein vorgefertigtes script 
# (siehe "procmail | konfiguration" weiter unten) verwendet, welches filterregeln enthält 




###### procmail | konfiguration ###### 
# 
# wie schon bei der konfiguration von fetchmail muss auch hier eine datei mit befehlen 
# bzw. regeln erstellt werden 
# 
# 
# grundlegendes zur regelerstellung in der procmailrc: 
# ---------------------------------------------------- 
# die procmailrc hat die aufgabe eingehende mails zu filtern. verwendet werden programme 
# wie grep oder egrep, welche die mails auf reguläre ausdrücke durchsuchen 

# aufbau 

:0 [flags] 
[* suchmuster] 
anweisung 


# einfaches beispiel: 
# -------------------- 

:0 
* ^TO.*test@test.de 
|/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m mailbox 

# bei obigem beispiel werden alle mails die an test@test.de gehen (To: und Cc :Smilie:  mit dem 
# programm "deliver" in die mailbox "mailbox" weitergeleitet werden. 


# soll die mail nach der filterung nicht in die mailbox gelangen, sondern beispielsweise 
# an eine bestimmte e-mail-adresse gesendet werden, so ist folgendes beispiel richtig 

:0 
* ^Subject.*wichtig 
!wichtigemails@daheim.de 


# sehr praktisch ist auch das filtern nach bestimmten grössen 

:0 
* > 500000 
|/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m bigfiles 

# alle mails grösser als 500 kbyte werden in die mailbox bigfiles delivered 


# eine procmailrc sollte neben den eigentlichen regeln ebenfalls einen pfad 
# zu einer logdatei enthalten, um fehlern schnell auf die spur zu kommen 
# 
# hier eine empfehlung: 
# --------------------- 

# procmailrc 

LOGFILE=/var/log/procmail 

# ein regelbeispiel 
:0 
* ^TO.*test@test.de 
|/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m mailboxname (ohne user.) 


# automatisierung für's mail abrufen 
# ----------------------------------- 
# 
# eine "feine" sache ist das automatisierte abrufen der mails 
# dazu dient der cron-daemon, der zeitgesteuert befehle ausführen kann 

# beispiel: 
# --------- 
# 
# fetchmail soll alle 30 minuten mails von den isps (eingetragen in der fetchmailrc) 
# abrufen 
# dazu öffnen wir "crontab" zu finden unter /etc 
# wichtig: zeitgesteuerte kommandos können nur root oder user die spezielle rechte 
# haben, ausführen 

# 
# wichtige befehle 

crontab - 
l listet den inhalt der aktuellen crontab-datei auf 
r löscht die derzeitige crontab-datei 
e ruft eine editor auf; damit kann man eine neue crontab-datei erstellen 

# 

*/30 * * * * user(normal root) kommando 

1 2 3 4 5 6 


1. minuten (0-59) 
2. stunden (0-23) 
3. tag des monats (1-31) 
4. monat (1-12) 
5. tag der woche (0-6 wobei 0 für sonntag steht) 

# um zurück zu unserem automatisierten mailabholen zu kommen: 
# folgender eintrag ist in der /etc/crontab zu machen um alle 30 minuten mails abzuholen 


*/30 * * * * root /usr/bin/fetchmail -a -v >> /var/log/fetchmail 2>&1 && /usr/bin/mailq -q 


# damit werden alle 30 minuten mails abgerufen mit der option "-v" werden die logs in die datei 
# /var/log/fetchmail geschrieben und anschließend werden in der mailqueue (welche mails in der 
# warteschlange sind kann man mit "mailq" überprüfen) versandt 
# mit hilfe der tabelle kann man leicht eigene zeitgesteuerte abrufe erstellen 



####### ende ####### 
# 
# somit sind wir am ende unserer mailserver-konfiguration. ich hoffe es war verständlich und 
# hat spass gemacht

----------


## noway

Hallo deine Howto ist ganzschön ausführlich.
Kannst du mir mal sagen welche versionen du genuzt hast ?
welchen kernel,cyrus,imap ?

Gruß Klaus

----------


## mpphp

hi klaus,

kernel 2.4.17
cyrus-imap 2.0.16-38
postfix 20010228pl04-20
procmail 3.15.1-96
fetchmail 5.9.0-23

standard-versionen von suse7.3. ich dachte, da viele suse benutzen ist das am einfachsten zu verstehen, installieren, etc. wie im howto beschrieben werden fast alle configs von suse erstellt, daher dürfe es auch anfängern nicht schwer fallen eine mailserver zu laufen zu bringen.

ciao, mark

----------


## Arioch

hallo,
nettes howto uebrigens.

ich habe mich an deine anweisungen gehalten und habe ein wenig stress mit der mail warteschlange.
 alle mails werden von fetchmail abgeholt und stranden dann anstatt in der mailbox vom imap, in der standart mailbox unter /var/sool/mail.
frage wo nachschauen??

gruss thomas

----------


## mpphp

hi thomas, 

wenn du mailq eintippst, dann bekommst du mehrere mails, die in der warteschlange hängen, oder?
das kann eigentlich nur ein problem von deiner .procmailrc sein.
evtl. wird falsch bezüglich cc: bcc: to: , betreff gefiltert.
procmail ist diesbezüglich ziemlich tricky...du kannst du ja mal die man anschaun. es gibt sehr viele möglichkeiten flags zu setzen.

ich würde dir empfehlen, das ganze an einen einzigen beispiel zu machen. 
- mails von eine postfach per fetchmail abrufen
- in der procmailrc nur eine filterregeln testen, und kucken obs geht

ciao, mark

----------


## Arioch

hi marc,

nee, dass ganze ist noch etwas schlechter gelaufen.

1. fetchmail holt saemtliche mails ab. gut

2. procmailrc ordnet die mails seinen filtern entsprechend zu. auch gut

3. procmailrc legt die mails in /var/spool/mail den §username ensprechend ab. nicht so gut aber schon mal die halbe miete.

4. procmailrc legt die mails nicht in die mailbox des imaps. schade aber auch.   

# procmailrc 
LOGFILE=/var/log/procmail 
# ein regelbeispiel :
:0 * ^TO.*user1@provider.de |/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m test
:0 * ^TO.*user2@provider.de |/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m test
:0 * ^TO.*user3@provider.de |/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m test
:0 * ^TO.*00001234567890123456789#0001 |/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m test
:0 * ^TO.*user4@provider.de  |/usr/cyrus/bin/deliver -a -m test  


# Configuration created Fri May  3 15:32:05 2002 by fetchmailconf
set postmaster "postmaster"
set bouncemail
set no spambounce
set properties ""
poll pop.provider.com via pop.provider.de
 with proto POP3
    localdomains mydomain
       user 'user1@provider' there with password 'xxxxxxxx' is 'user@1provider' 'user' here options fetchall
    user 'user2@provider' there with password 'xxxxxxxx' is 'user2@provider' 'user' here

#poll pop.btx.dtag.de with proto POP3 and options no dns
#       user '123456789012123456789012#0001' there with password 'xxxxxx' is '123456789012123456789012#0001' 'user' here options fetchall fetchlimit 50 batchlimit 50
    smtphost  localhost

vieleicht helfen dir meine configs.
cu
thomas

----------


## mpphp

hi thomas

deine fetchmailrc ist meines wissens nach das problem. du gibst du mails nicht an eine mda weiter. bei deiner konfiguration setzt zuerst der mta wieder ein und wenn du dort als forwardto einen mda eingerichtet hast dann müsste es trotzdem gehen. verwendest du z.B. avmailgate(virenscanner) dann darfst du die mails nicht im fetchmail direkt an dein procmailscript schicken, da der daemon, der an port 25 lauscht (also avmailgate) nichts mehr von der eingehenden mail mitbekommt.

mein fetchmailscript (als beispiel ohne avmailgate) sieht so aus:

poll pop.server.de protocol pop3 user namedesusers password geheim mda "/usr/bin/procmail ~/.procmailrc"

sollte so eigentlich klappen

ciao, mark

----------


## Arioch

hallo marc,

das genau war es.

merci vielmals.

cu thomas

----------


## noway

Hi, 
nun ich habe alles installiert und versucht einen ordner admin anzulegen. 
ohne user. Dieser wird mir auch in meinem E-Mail Clienten angezeigt. 
Vom Suse EmailServer II weis ich das so ordner Emails empfangen können. 
Nur muß ich irgentetwas einstellen mit das geht ? 
Für den Cyrus der die mail ablegt gibt es den User nicht. Weist du Rat ? 

Gruß Klaus

----------


## mpphp

hi noway,

also erstmal muss ich sagen, wenn du alles wie beschrieben gemacht hast, dann muss es klappen. cyrus ist in der handhabung ziemlich einfach.
wie genau sieht denn deine config aus bzw. wo hängt es. funzt postfix, und procmail, liegts nur an cyrus. zeigen log files was an, wo das problem liegen könnte?

ciao, mark

----------


## noway

Hi,

Es ist so das ich Postfix direkt empfangen lasse.

in der /etc/postfix/virtual steht
test@meinedomain.de   user_01

die wird auch emfpangen und weiter an den den user_01 geleitet


und ich habe noch eine
admin@meinedomain.de   admin
ich habe gedacht wenn ich sage 
cm admin 

würde es reichen,ich sogar schon alle rechte drauf gesetz.

In den Logs steht :

Jun 18 10:21:55 brain postfix/qmgr[21214]: 1ED5C6F979: from=, size=797, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jun 18 10:21:55 brain postfix/smtpd[21239]: disconnect from mx0.gmx.net[213.165.64.100]
Jun 18 10:21:55 brain postfix/pipe[21242]: 1ED5C6F979: to=, relay=cyrus, delay=0, status=bounced (data format error. Command output: admin: Mailbox does not exist )

und wenn ich unter cyradm lm mache bekomme ich:
localhost> lm
admin                           
admin.test                                        
user.xy                 
user.xy.gelesen 

Erstmal Danke Klaus

----------


## [LF]maro

hallo 

wollte nach dieser anleitung einen E-Mail server aufsetzten alles gut und schön.

nur bis zu der stelle ich cyrus ein passwort zuordnen wollte und den befehl 
saslpasswd cyrus eingegeben habe bekamm ich die meldung befehl nicht gefunden ? Was muss ich noch Insatallieren??

Gruß
maro

----------


## mpphp

saslpasswd cyrus

du benötigst die sasldb

ciao, mark

----------


## [LF]maro

wo bekomme ich das alles her ?? das sind ja noch mehr befehle oder sind die alles in dem enthalten ???

Gruß und Danke

maro

----------


## mpphp

google.de

so einfach isses

----------


## [LF]maro

hätte ja sein können das du eine gute quelle weisst und
 dann vieleicht auch noch welche pakete ich das so noch alles brauche.

aber naja .....

trotzdem danke dann werde ich mich mal auf die Suche machen.

----------


## poet

wunderbar, ich werd mich dann mal ranmachen  :Wink:

----------


## READY

das tut is sehr gut  :Wink:  funzt prima *freu*

----------


## AceTheFace

> das tut is sehr gut  funzt prima *freu*


Da ich nicht weiss, ob dieses Tut auch noch mit den aktuellen Versionen der verwendeten Software funktionieren hier mal ein Link zu einem externen Tutorial:

http://home.arcor.de/hm-gerhards/linux/linux_imap.html

Gruß,

Ace

----------


## Flightbase

ich hab noch ne kleine frage - wenn ich nun den vollen funktionsumfang von outlook z.b. unterstützen will - also mit terminverwaltung - wie gehts am leichtesten? nen plugin? nen weiteres programm? 
geht das von haus aus?

und wo wir bei der eierlegenden woll-milch-sau sind - fax2mail?

fragen über fragen...

greets, Nik

----------

